# Riverine/vic community



## Maurice11 (May 15, 2013)

I have a Tanganyikan setup of 15 cyprichromis, o ventralis and callochromis. My tank is a 4 foot 300 litre bracless with a sump. I love my tangs, but I love the look of jewels, buffalohead cichlids, kribs, burtoni and other cichlids not endemic to Malawi or Tanganyika. I understand these cichlids are usually kept in species tanks or in pairs/harems with non-cichlid dither fish.

Is it possible to do a non-rift African community in my set-up?


----------



## samaki (Oct 25, 2002)

Hi Inna 200 liters yu can house some riverrine cichlids as buffalo head, jewel and kribs together with some african characids, yu'll have to put some rocks, fine sand and plants as anubias, vallisnerias, cryptocorinns
xris


----------

